# PSA: TX Pro from 3ds-flashcard with free shipping



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 27, 2018)

I ordered mine on the 17th of May and got free shipping because at the time the only other option was the 40 dollar DHL and... screw that.

Anyway, I'm on the 3dsflashcard discord and after seeing tons of people get tracking confirming that they'll have their pros this week and I haven't received any sort of update that mine has even SHIPPED yet, I contacted Allen.  I was told that *EVERYONE that got free shipping on their orders will not even have theirs shipped out any earlier than next week regardless of when you ordered*.  Their reasoning was that they want everyone who got free shipping to upgrade to USPS shipping from inside the US so they can get it faster.  My problem with that is that if they had just shipped the first batch to us instead of to their US warehouse, it'd already be on it's way and probably arrive around the same time if not just a little later, which I'd be fine with.  It really sucks that they did this without telling anyone and now people who ordered much later after they provided the option to get USPS shipping during the ordering process will get theirs first.

Source:






The only reason I know this now is because I messaged them directly.  If I hadn't, I'd still be waiting on it to ship from china from a 2nd batch, even though I ordered in May.  And now I have to pay an additional shipping charge and he said the fastest they could get it out would be a couple of days from now.  I'm really not happy about it, but I guess that's all I can do if I don't want to wait another month or two for the 2nd batch to ship from china.

Ultimately, I've heard good and bad things about 3ds-flashcard but honestly this has been my experience and so far I'm not pleased with it.  Then again I also ordered another from modchipsdirect and they have even worse communication so it seems the grass isn't really greener.  Hope this helps if you're still waiting to hear from them.  Better change your shipping method before its too late if you care about getting it anytime soon.



*TL;DR - 3DSFlashcard used the first batch for people who ordered later when they had the US option, everyone who got free international shipping were bumped back to 2nd/3rd batch unless they fork out extra money.*


----------



## DKB (Jun 27, 2018)

Yeah, if you're in america at least shell out the 6 bucks. I got my shipping label yesterday, personally.


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 27, 2018)

DKB said:


> Yeah, if you're in america at least shell out the 6 bucks. I got my shipping label yesterday, personally.


I did.  Honestly it's better than waiting for china shipping at this point, but I just wish they'd have sent mine in the first batch since I pre-ordered on day one.  They put everyone that got free shipping on the back burner.  I'd have been fine waiting for it to get here from china had they done that.  But now I'll be waiting at least a month for sure.

I really just made this post to vent a little and to warn anyone else like me that had no idea that they did this.  I assumed because I ordered day one that I'd be in the first batch but that's not the case and they're doing a terrible job at notifying people of this.


----------



## DKB (Jun 27, 2018)

CaptainLoozer said:


> I did.  Honestly it's better than waiting for china shipping at this point, but I just wish they'd have sent mine in the first batch since I pre-ordered on day one.  They put everyone that got free shipping on the back burner.  I'd have been fine waiting for it to get here from china had they done that.  But now I'll be waiting at least a month for sure.
> 
> I really just made this post to vent a little and to warn anyone else like me that had no idea that they did this.  I assumed because I ordered day one that I'd be in the first batch but that's not the case and they're doing a terrible job at notifying people of this.



Oh no no, I was just agreeing. That, people shouldn't get free shipping because sometimes you will not see shit for months, sometimes at all. It's like buying shit from Wish, you wish it would get here faster, but it'll be about 3 months. 

Also, you bought it day one? How the hell did you not get first batch? When I asked, they said I was part of first batch, even though I ordered on June 1st. Unless they lied. I don't know at this point.


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 27, 2018)

DKB said:


> Oh no no, I was just agreeing. That, people shouldn't get free shipping because sometimes you will not see shit for months, sometimes at all. It's like buying shit from Wish, you wish it would get here faster, but it'll be about 3 months.
> 
> Also, you bought it day one? How the hell did you not get first batch? When I asked, they said I was part of first batch, even though I ordered on June 1st. Unless they lied. I don't know at this point.



That's my point of this post.  The took the first batch and shipped it to their warehouse in the US.  They didn't send out any of the free shipping orders yet, doesn't matter WHEN you ordered it.  And they're neglecting to tell anyone this.  The only way i can NOW get in the first batch is to change my shipping method which I had to pay extra for after the fact.  It's pretty shady.

And more than likely they're lying to you.  I emailed last week to ask what the deal was and they responded saying that it had already shipped, which I found out today was a lie.


----------



## Yami Anubis ZX (Jun 27, 2018)

DKB said:


> Oh no no, I was just agreeing. That, people shouldn't get free shipping because sometimes you will not see shit for months, sometimes at all. It's like buying shit from Wish, you wish it would get here faster, but it'll be about 3 months.
> 
> Also, you bought it day one? How the hell did you not get first batch? When I asked, they said I was part of first batch, even though I ordered on June 1st. Unless they lied. I don't know at this point.



I ordered mine may 20th and the website sent all the Pros to those who ordered express shipping, even those who ordered literally right before the 15th, those people got there's last Friday, I paid for USPS, it's coming this Friday, so atleast there's that but I'm not ordering from this website again, terrible service and a real nasty move to give those who ordered express shipping, there pros first. When I say that, I mean people who ordered during the week of the 15th of June who paid express shipping, got there's before those who pre ordered a month ago and paid usps, if I had known that, I'd have paid for the express shipping.


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 27, 2018)

Here's the email I got from them on the 21st.





And here's my order on their website. You can see it has said "preparing" for some time now, they claim it has shipped but in reality they shipped my Pro to the US for someone else to get before me because they shelled out extra money after the fact.  I ended up having to do the same thing.


----------



## ZachSZ (Jun 27, 2018)

This explains why mine is still prepping when I pre-ordered the day they went up. I'm more bothered by the lack of updates and being left in the dark than I am about having to wait longer for my sx pro. I definitely won't be using them in the future.


----------



## DKB (Jun 27, 2018)

Fuck paying another 25 dollars to get it faster, that's nuts. I could buy the SX OS and get it much faster..


----------



## KamelRed (Jun 27, 2018)

I had chosen the free shipping (preorderd in May) but after talking to Allen on discord I was given the option to pay $6.50 for USPS and have it sent that day. I sent the funds via paypal, provided a screenshot of payment, got a tracking number, and it should arrive on Friday.

I'm not happy with how he runs his business (its pretty much a one man operation though) but as long as I get what I ordered I can let it slide. It just kinda shitty how you need to use discord to get any results beyond a canned response with vague information.


----------



## doogie (Jun 27, 2018)

2018-06-05 05:49:05 USPS US Local|From USA 0.070 kg $6.50 

I paid $6.50 for shipping but still have not heard anything from them. No tracking number either. Starting to think I should have order from somewhere else.


----------



## AceVader0 (Jun 27, 2018)

Mine was shipped on 21st. It has already left China, according to the tracking system.





*Ordered: 06/03
Shipped: 06/21
Country: Spain
Delivery: Free Shipping
*
Let's hope it gets home soon.


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 27, 2018)

AceVader0 said:


> Mine was shipped on 21st. It has already left China, according to the tracking system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, they apparently shipped out the pre-orders that were outside the US but anyone inside the US they held on to their Pros and shipped them to their US warehouse.  Now they're wanting you to pay additional shipping or wait for the 2nd/3rd batch.


----------



## magico29 (Jun 27, 2018)

CaptainLoozer said:


> I ordered mine on the 17th of May and got free shipping because at the time the only other option was the 40 dollar DHL and... screw that.
> 
> Anyway, I'm on the 3dsflashcard discord and after seeing tons of people get tracking confirming that they'll have their pros this week and I haven't received any sort of update that mine has even SHIPPED yet, I contacted Allen.  I was told that *EVERYONE that got free shipping on their orders will not even have theirs shipped out any earlier than next week regardless of when you ordered*.  Their reasoning was that they want everyone who got free shipping to upgrade to USPS shipping from inside the US so they can get it faster.  My problem with that is that if they had just shipped the first batch to us instead of to their US warehouse, it'd already be on it's way and probably arrive around the same time if not just a little later, which I'd be fine with.  It really sucks that they did this without telling anyone and now people who ordered much later after they provided the option to get USPS shipping during the ordering process will get theirs first.
> 
> ...


they are really slow,i bought a couple sx pro from them and i was told they have them on hand here in usa and i didnt even get the tracking info


----------



## Lumince (Jun 27, 2018)

Yami Anubis ZX said:


> I ordered mine may 20th and the website sent all the Pros to those who ordered express shipping, even those who ordered literally right before the 15th, those people got there's last Friday, I paid for USPS, it's coming this Friday, so atleast there's that but I'm not ordering from this website again, terrible service and a real nasty move to give those who ordered express shipping, there pros first. When I say that, I mean people who ordered during the week of the 15th of June who paid express shipping, got there's before those who pre ordered a month ago and paid usps, if I had known that, I'd have paid for the express shipping.


People paid an insane amount of money to get them super fast. Thats not nasty, thats business. I ordered on the 17th of may and I'm getting mine on friday. I have no issue with that. This is not directed towards you 100%, but people are a little impatient with this kind of stuff. Just wait it out and forget about it. Hold all of the excitement in. I ordered and forgot about it and I know as soon as that thing says delivered I will be jumping up and down.

Moral of the experience, you pay more, you get held at a higher standard. That's the world. I love 3ds-flashcard. The only reason it took so long is because they wanted to announce it before the stock was in the US. Personally I feel that is a bad move on their part, but they wanted to make sure they got it out before free CFW. This all would have been alot different if they had them made before announcing it.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 27, 2018)

USPS shipping claims (we'll see, the USPS is pretty crappy itself, I've had problems with stuff using them even just a few months ago...) mine's gonna get here tomorrow, but tracking says as of 2am it was all the way across the country in fucking California...   So glad I didnt' pick "free" shipping. TRying to leverage those that did into other methods now... Shady as fuck. Never order from stores in china if you have another place to order from. I didn't know that's where they are. Nothing but shadiness and/or poor service from there.


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 27, 2018)

Biff627 said:


> People paid an insane amount of money to get them super fast. Thats not nasty, thats business. I ordered on the 17th of may and I'm getting mine on friday. I have no issue with that. This is not directed towards you 100%, but people are a little impatient with this kind of stuff. Just wait it out and forget about it. Hold all of the excitement in. I ordered and forgot about it and I know as soon as that thing says delivered I will be jumping up and down.
> 
> Moral of the experience, you pay more, you get held at a higher standard. That's the world. I love 3ds-flashcard. The only reason it took so long is because they wanted to announce it before the stock was in the US. Personally I feel that is a bad move on their part, but they wanted to make sure they got it out before free CFW. This all would have been alot different if they had them made before announcing it.



Sure, if you want to run your business that way, that's fine. But what's also part of business is when your customers speak publicly about your practices.  IMO, and honestly what I believe to be most other's opinion as well, orders should be shipped in the order that they were received.  How fast it gets to you AFTER that depends on how much you paid for shipping.

Holding on to stock and sending it somewhere else instead of fulfilling orders that were already placed over a month ago is shit.  I realize I didn't pay for fast shipping, but that doesn't account for why my order hasn't even SHIPPED yet when I ordered on day one.  Had it shipped on the 16th like they originally said, it would be at my door this week more than likely.  As of this morning, my Pro STILL hasn't shipped and I had to pay EXTRA to have them ship it from the US now because their US stock just arrived.

Their US stock is made up of first batch orders that should have gone to people who ordered day one.  Not as extra stock in their US warehouse for people who order today.


----------



## buda81 (Jun 27, 2018)

Well I ordered from them and I'm in no rush, but it will be my last time I order from them.


----------



## Randall Stevens (Jun 27, 2018)

I've posted 4-5 times on this site about these fools. They didn't tell me about the $6.50 shipping until I sent 4 messages that went ignored and finally harassed the sh*t out of them on discord. They have some jackwagon named skull-something-or-other running PR for them; which is him just customer bashing with a smile.

Clown shoes, the entire lot of them. I'll never ever give them another dollar.


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 27, 2018)

Randall Stevens said:


> I've posted 4-5 times on this site about these fools. They didn't tell me about the $6.50 shipping until I sent 4 messages that went ignored and finally harassed the sh*t out of them on discord. They have some jackwagon named skull-something-or-other running PR for them; which is him just customer bashing with a smile.
> 
> Clown shoes, the entire lot of them. I'll never ever give them another dollar.



I've actually talked to the skull guy before.  The deal with him is he's just some guy like you and I that likes ordering from the site and he offered to set up a discord for Allen.  Naturally, that made him the admin of it.  That's as far as that relationship goes, he doesn't actually officially work for 3dsflashcard and can't really speak for them, although he does in a way.  Allen doesn't seem to have a problem with it.


----------



## Lumince (Jun 27, 2018)

CaptainLoozer said:


> Sure, if you want to run your business that way, that's fine. But what's also part of business is when your customers speak publicly about your practices.  IMO, and honestly what I believe to be most other's opinion as well, orders should be shipped in the order that they were received.  How fast it gets to you AFTER that depends on how much you paid for shipping.
> 
> Holding on to stock and sending it somewhere else instead of fulfilling orders that were already placed over a month ago is shit.  I realize I didn't pay for fast shipping, but that doesn't account for why my order hasn't even SHIPPED yet when I ordered on day one.  Had it shipped on the 16th like they originally said, it would be at my door this week more than likely.  As of this morning, my Pro STILL hasn't shipped and I had to pay EXTRA to have them ship it from the US now because their US stock just arrived.
> 
> Their US stock is made up of first batch orders that should have gone to people who ordered day one.  Not as extra stock in their US warehouse for people who order today.


Thats what I see how a lot of companies treat people. A little voice here and there never does any good. Thats how most of the companies act that my work order from. We have no choice but to accept it and wait. Being a smaller means that you can't pay as much, which also means that they will pay attention to you last. That's how China works. I don't like it at all either and I understand that you are frustrated. Since I work in situations like this I knew that I probably should shove more money in their faces... Only way to get a solid answer. I agree that 3ds-flashcard might be a little bad, but it seems to be short staffed and is on the other side of the world. They are sleeping as I type this. Kinda hard to get ahold of someone when that is the situation. I also blame the flood of orders in, and im guessing that they didnt think that it would explode that much.

It sucks and that is your decision to not order from them again. This whole thing was rushed and it didn't help the re-sellers in any case at all either lol


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 27, 2018)

Biff627 said:


> Thats what I see how a lot of companies treat people. A little voice here and there never does any good. Thats how most of the companies act that my work order from. We have no choice but to accept it and wait. Being a smaller means that you can't pay as much, which also means that they will pay attention to you last. That's how China works. I don't like it at all either and I understand that you are frustrated. Since I work in situations like this I knew that I probably should shove more money in their faces... Only way to get a solid answer. I agree that 3ds-flashcard might be a little bad, but it seems to be short staffed and is on the other side of the world. They are sleeping as I type this. Kinda hard to get ahold of someone when that is the situation. I also blame the flood of orders in, and im guessing that they didnt think that it would explode that much.
> 
> It sucks and that is your decision to not order from them again. This whole thing was rushed and it didn't help the re-sellers in any case at all either lol



I totally get it's rush time.  My issue is that's what PRE-ORDERS are for.  Before the thing actually comes out they have an idea of how many units they need to buy and the money up front.  Because those people paid first, THEY should get it first.  Hence why I'm upset that they sent their first batch to the warehouse to ship to people who ordered later while people like me that ordered day one are having to wait.  They used MY money to buy a unit that they fully intended to sell to someone else after the fact and just ship mine when the 2nd batch came in.  It's shady af.  Now my only recourse is to either:

A.  Cancel my order
B.  Wait a couple of months for it to come from china
C.  Fork out extra money to get it a week after someone who ordered it a week ago


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 27, 2018)

I would be really annoyed too. Unfortunately, stuff like this has to be expected as these types of businesses don't generally have a clue (or give a shit) when it comes to sound practices.


----------



## zenriko (Jun 27, 2018)

I ordered 12th of June (UK) free shipping.

Mine eventually shipped on the 21st

I got tracking on the 22nd

It didn't budge/leave Hong Kong until yesterday

If im lucky, I might get it tail end of next week, or the following..
This is all assuming it's coming via air and not the slow boat.

I read their site and though they would send from France.. but apparently not.
Then again, i should of paid more attention and used a UK reseller


----------



## Lumince (Jun 27, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> I would be really annoyed too. Unfortunately, stuff like this has to be expected as these types of businesses don't generally have a clue (or give a shit) when it comes to sound practices.


Exactly. People can be frustrated, but its China. They are always a little shady with the way the deal with things. I just did the $6 shipping cost so I would get the first batch that I wanted in the first place. Im in no rush. 


CaptainLoozer said:


> I totally get it's rush time.  My issue is that's what PRE-ORDERS are for.  Before the thing actually comes out they have an idea of how many units they need to buy and the money up front.  Because those people paid first, THEY should get it first.  Hence why I'm upset that they sent their first batch to the warehouse to ship to people who ordered later while people like me that ordered day one are having to wait.  They used MY money to buy a unit that they fully intended to sell to someone else after the fact and just ship mine when the 2nd batch came in.  It's shady af.  Now my only recourse is to either:
> 
> A.  Cancel my order
> B.  Wait a couple of months for it to come from china
> C.  Fork out extra money to get it a week after someone who ordered it a week ago


TX rushed things when atmosphere had a "ETA". The re-sellers kinda did get the bad end of the stick with this situation. I don't agree with Chinas practices, but sadly I recommend paying the USPS amount so it ships. That way you can be done with it and you never have to order from them again. I'm guessing that canceling and ordering somewhere else will be the same amount of time. Sorry you had to through this though. It's never fun.


----------



## Vic_Vinegar (Jun 27, 2018)

I got lucky / good timing

I ordered mine during the first batch of pre-orders (early May) but I opted to pay the extra $40 to get mine shipped via DHL. 

I'm happy to say that I received my TX Pro last week!

Hope everyone gets theirs soon


----------



## Lumince (Jun 27, 2018)

Vic_Vinegar said:


> I got lucky / good timing
> 
> I ordered mine during the first batch of pre-orders (early May) but I opted to pay the extra $40 to get mine shipped via DHL.
> 
> ...


See, you paid extra to get it first lmao Congrats though! The SX fun to mess with?


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 27, 2018)

Vic_Vinegar said:


> I got lucky / good timing
> 
> I ordered mine during the first batch of pre-orders (early May) but I opted to pay the extra $40 to get mine shipped via DHL.
> 
> ...


Yours wasn't good timing or luck, you got it quick because you paid 40 bucks.


----------



## Lumince (Jun 27, 2018)

CaptainLoozer said:


> Yours wasn't good timing or luck, you got it quick because you paid 40 bucks.


And that's how China works.....


----------



## Vic_Vinegar (Jun 27, 2018)

CaptainLoozer said:


> Yours wasn't good timing or luck, you got it quick because you paid 40 bucks.


True I did pay $40, but I did email 3DS-Flashcard on May 28 inquiring about the status of my pre-order and on May 31 they replied back to me telling me that they received my money and they assured me that I was part of the first batch of pre-orders so that meant I was going to be one of the first people to get theres shipped sometime after June 15. There have been others on here that did pay for the extra shipping and they haven't gotten theirs yet

Edit - I should also mention that DHL sent me a text message providing me with a tracking number for my package, after that it didn't even take 24 hrs for me to receive my TX Pro from Hong Kong, so paying the extra $40 for DHL shipping was worth it to me


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 27, 2018)

Biff627 said:


> And that's how China works.....


Not exactly, that's just how shipping works in general.  A 40 dollar DHL package and china post sent on the same day won't arrive at the same time.  Again, the issue regarding my post is that they haven't even sent china post orders yet.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Vic_Vinegar said:


> True I did pay $40, but I did email 3DS-Flashcard on May 28 inquiring about the status of my pre-order and on May 31 they replied back to me telling me that they received my money and they assured me that I was part of the first batch of pre-orders so that meant I was going to be one of the first people to get theres shipped sometime after June 15. There have been others on here that did pay for the extra shipping and they haven't gotten theirs yet



True, but you've also proved my point by stating when you ordered yours which was on may 31st.  I ordered mine 2 whole weeks before you did and mine hasn't even shipped yet.


----------



## Vic_Vinegar (Jun 27, 2018)

Biff627 said:


> See, you paid extra to get it first lmao Congrats though! The SX fun to mess with?


Originally I didn't want to pay the extra $40... but I wanted it now lol. It was definitely worth it! Everyone who I show it to is amazed of what it can do... not to mention it can also play emulators! Its become the ultimate mobile console
SX is a lot of fun and considering how expensive games are these days, paying the extra $40 only is a drop in the bucket mainly since I will no longer have to buy games for the switch. All in all paying for my SX Pro and paying extra for shipping is almost the same price as a brand new game, so its a win win


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 27, 2018)

Vic_Vinegar said:


> Originally I didn't want to pay the extra $40... but I wanted it now lol. It was definitely worth it! Everyone who I show it to is amazed of what it can do... not to mention it can also play emulators! Its become the ultimate mobile console
> SX is a lot of fun and considering how expensive games are these days, paying the extra $40 only is a drop in the bucket mainly since I will no longer have to buy games for the switch. All in all paying for my SX Pro and paying extra for shipping is almost the same price as a brand new game, so its a win win



I agree with you.  It's definitely worth buying as far as the SX Pro goes, but I didn't need it THAT quick, not enough to spend 40 bucks.  Trust me, I was fully prepared to wait longer for the actual shipping transit time.  What I was not prepared to do is watch 3dsflashcard ship my pre-order to someone else just because they paid for USPS shipping which wasn't available to me at the time that I ordered.  If they had just shipped mine via China Post on the 16th when they got their first batch, I would have never made this post, would probably still be waiting on it, and be just fine with that.


----------



## Vic_Vinegar (Jun 27, 2018)

CaptainLoozer said:


> Not exactly, that's just how shipping works in general.  A 40 dollar DHL package and china post sent on the same day won't arrive at the same time.  Again, the issue regarding my post is that they haven't even sent china post orders yet.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Sorry I mis-wrote my message. I emailed 3DS-Flashcard on May 31 to inquire about my order that I PLACED on May 16 at 2:56 PM. Looks like we both ordered our TX Pro at the same time, only difference is the shipping method we chose

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CaptainLoozer said:


> I agree with you.  It's definitely worth buying as far as the SX Pro goes, but I didn't need it THAT quick, not enough to spend 40 bucks.  Trust me, I was fully prepared to wait longer for the actual shipping transit time.  What I was not prepared to do is watch 3dsflashcard ship my pre-order to someone else just because they paid for USPS shipping which wasn't available to me at the time that I ordered.  If they had just shipped mine via China Post on the 16th when they got their first batch, I would have never made this post, would probably still be waiting on it, and be just fine with that.


Damn that sucks, hope you get it soon!


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 27, 2018)

Vic_Vinegar said:


> Sorry I mis-wrote my message. I emailed 3DS-Flashcard on May 31 to inquire about my order that I PLACED on May 16 at 2:56 PM. Looks like we both ordered our TX Pro at the same time, only difference is the shipping method we chose


Okay, in that case, yes you would have still got your first even if they did ship both on the same day.  However, at least mine would be on it's way.  In reality, had I not went ahead and paid them AGAIN for additional shipping, mine would still be sitting in some TX warehouse waiting to ship to china in a 2nd batch just so it could then take a month to get to me.


I think some people are confused about my post.  I'm not complaining because china post is slower than DHL.  I'm complaining that 3DSflascard deliberately held on to free shipping pre-orders and sent them to their US warehouse instead to fulfill later orders rather than sending day one pre-orders to people who bought them first.  They were more concerned with being able to advertise that their US stock had arrived rather than being loyal to their customers who sent them money first.  And now to top that off, due to their shadiness, I have to pay an ADDITIONAL fee just to get it any time soon way after the fact. 

The bottom line is, people who ordered in May should have had their packages go out the door first, regardless of how long their shipping method would take for it to get to their house.


----------



## Randall Stevens (Jun 27, 2018)

Well said, CL. Well said.

I got lucky in that I pestered them enough they finally told me about the $6.50 "fast" shipping. Otherwise mine would be sitting somewhere as well. And, like you, I didn't have the option for any other shipping when I ordered it. They put that option up after the fact, which is also BS.

One more thing, the $6.50 is USPS 1st class, not even priority, which by my calculation would be $7.50 for a small flat rate box. So now my package is sitting in CA with no updates over the last 40 hours.


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 27, 2018)

That skull guy said he done stuff for them in past so think he knows allen3ds in some way. Also these guys bit off more than they can chew on orders but they seem legit got a key from them.


----------



## Yami Anubis ZX (Jun 27, 2018)

Biff627 said:


> People paid an insane amount of money to get them super fast. Thats not nasty, thats business. I ordered on the 17th of may and I'm getting mine on friday. I have no issue with that. This is not directed towards you 100%, but people are a little impatient with this kind of stuff. Just wait it out and forget about it. Hold all of the excitement in. I ordered and forgot about it and I know as soon as that thing says delivered I will be jumping up and down.
> 
> Moral of the experience, you pay more, you get held at a higher standard. That's the world. I love 3ds-flashcard. The only reason it took so long is because they wanted to announce it before the stock was in the US. Personally I feel that is a bad move on their part, but they wanted to make sure they got it out before free CFW. This all would have been alot different if they had them made before announcing it.




Bull crap that's not how you run a business, I ordered may 20th with usps shipping, people who pre ordered the week of the 15th of June who got express shipping should have gotten it later and not last week.

Also paying more doesn't automatically mean you get something great in return, I've paid alot of money and found out they were nothing more than con jobs, so moral of the story is, it's a gamble and I wouldn't trust some Chinese website like 3ds flashcart cause they are con jobs and are terrible and contacting.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Biff627 said:


> Thats what I see how a lot of companies treat people. A little voice here and there never does any good. Thats how most of the companies act that my work order from. We have no choice but to accept it and wait. Being a smaller means that you can't pay as much, which also means that they will pay attention to you last. That's how China works. I don't like it at all either and I understand that you are frustrated. Since I work in situations like this I knew that I probably should shove more money in their faces... Only way to get a solid answer. I agree that 3ds-flashcard might be a little bad, but it seems to be short staffed and is on the other side of the world. They are sleeping as I type this. Kinda hard to get ahold of someone when that is the situation. I also blame the flood of orders in, and im guessing that they didnt think that it would explode that much.
> 
> It sucks and that is your decision to not order from them again. This whole thing was rushed and it didn't help the re-sellers in any case at all either lol



Either you have really bad reading comprehension or your ignoring the very fact that I PRE ORDERED, PRE ORDERED MAY 20TH WITH USPS, PRE ORDERED, NOT WITH FREE SHIPPING BUT USPS and alot of people are pissed at 3ds flashcart for screwing over pre orders for those who ordered there's a week ago with express shipping, when those were not pre orders, so no its not business, it's a screw over customers tactic, so they won't buy again.


----------



## doogie (Jun 27, 2018)

This is how they are going to lose their PayPal account.  Someone will try to cancel payment now and let PayPal know what they are selling.


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 27, 2018)

doogie said:


> This is how they are going to lose their PayPal account.  Someone will try to cancel payment now and let PayPal know what they are selling.


It's actually already happened.  They had to create a new one yesterday.


----------



## Proust (Jun 28, 2018)

Are those the same people oh Stargate3DS?
Very shady company. 
Ordered mine with a CC... it got cancelled twice due to a ‘mistake’... 
few days later the bank contacts me that there was a data breach and guess what someone in Hong Kong bought travel tickets :-) also the orders got accepted but never an answer to one of your emails, but does have time to hangout on FB...
What a blessing there were other websites who do deliver what they promise. 
But for future reference: avoid stargate3ds at any cost.


----------



## bunny_wabbit (Jun 28, 2018)

Probably a stupid question, but could this influence the restock date for resellers in Europe? I don't even think the admin at r4ib9s knows, just says they'll send it within a week after stock arrives.


----------



## zenriko (Jun 28, 2018)

My shipping tracking updated with delivery failed to GB...


----------



## KamelRed (Jun 28, 2018)

Mine is out for delivery today even though it said Friday delivery. Sadly, I'm at work for 5 more hours.


----------



## bunny_wabbit (Jun 28, 2018)

zenriko said:


> My shipping tracking updated with delivery failed to GB...



I hope you just mean local delivery are holding it in a post office, and not worse, like, it was seized at customs


----------



## zenriko (Jun 29, 2018)

I was lucky, i got home and found the 'you wasn't in' bit of paper from royal mail, i went and collected it first thing on the way to work


----------

